# Modern Warfare 2 how to show fps?



## jamesherman (Jan 9, 2010)

Just installed it and im an old CS hardcore player, went to open console to enter a fps command and it didnt. So i started the old painful process of checking forms and reading so i came across you need to enter the commands here C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\players but when selecting the config file it says windows cannot open file then it asks where an appropriate program to use to open it and i wouldnt know which.

Cheers guys


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*
Simply use a text editor like notepad, wordpad, Microsoft Word etc.


----------



## jamesherman (Jan 9, 2010)

well cheers for the quick reply but whats the command and how do i get it showing ingame fps as my game feels coppy but my video card and such are updated and all. system specs are Intel core duo [email protected] 2.66ghz
4gb ram
geforce 9800 GTX
just doesnt seem smooth as all but keep in mind i was an xbox player of it. whats frames should i be expecting and on what settings?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can use Fraps or Xfire might have it too, but I don't think there is a command.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi.

I think you'll have to use Fraps or Xfire as 5NIPER suggested. I don't think there is a function for monitoring FPS for MW2.

With that setup, you should get very decent performance. I'd be surprised if you didn't get 60 FPS on high with your computer. Are you sure that you're experiencing FPS lag? Does it lag in single player and multiplayer? Or only in multi?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah you would be able to play at max settings no problem.


----------



## jamesherman (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies boys !
havent been home in awhile and havent had access to the net where i am. But when i get home i will get fraps or x-fire and let you guys know how the fps is going. Well i only play multi and it just doesnt seem smooth but once i have the hard facts from x-fire then maybe we just have to play with the settings or something but till then fellas thanks !

James out !


----------

